
The UAE’s secret hacking team of American mercenaries - pr0zac
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-spying-raven/
======
jhabdas
> After leaving her job at the NSA in 2014, Lori Stroud worked as a contract
> intelligence operative for the UAE. Stroud, now living in an undisclosed
> location in America, said the mission crossed a line when she learned her
> unit was spying on Americans.

There exists another line between feeling remorseful and doing the right thing
to begin with.

